# Kangaroo fursuit.. yikes?



## Birdeh (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to my thread, fursuiters. I'm pretty excited right now. I've decided, I'm going to make a Kangaroo fursuit. I have a few questions...

1) How can I make my feet look 'longer' in the suit? I mean.. kangaroos have long feet. Would just using extra foam work, or should I put some sort of wire? Or buy a long shoe and stuff foam in the toe so it'll fit?

2) The legs. Could I trace my legs on a big piece of paper and then have an artist draw the digigrade around it, and use that as sort of a pattern? Because Kangaroos have really big, wide hips and stuff.

Any help is appreciated. :/ I'm going to start building as soon as my aunt gets my materials. Which will be soon.. I hope.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 15, 2011)

Birdeh said:


> 1) How can I make my feet look 'longer' in the suit? I mean.. kangaroos have long feet. Would just using extra foam work, or should I put some sort of wire? Or buy a long shoe and stuff foam in the toe so it'll fit?



You'd think foam.
Something thick...maybe the memory foam made for mattresses as an example?
Maybe too heavy though.




> 2) The legs. Could I trace my legs on a big piece of paper and then have an artist draw the digigrade around it, and use that as sort of a pattern? Because Kangaroos have really big, wide hips and stuff.



Some use foam or make padding for digitgrade.
For one of my suits it was made with a padding stuffed with polyfil(?), but the knees and sich were exaggerated.

So you would need to make a dummy first of your own body and experiment of what padding you would use.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 15, 2011)

Also keep in mind that kangaroos don't have digitigrade legs. They're plantigrade just like humans are.

Stylized as this may look, it's wrong.

This however is correct.

If a roo were to stand up entirely, they would be flat footed.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 16, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Also keep in mind that kangaroos don't have digitigrade legs. They're plantigrade just like humans are.
> 
> Stylized as this may look, it's wrong.
> 
> ...


 Backing this up. See how they rest on their heels? They only go up on their toes, to a digitigrade stance, when running. (Jumping really, I suppose.) The only way I could see that being replicate in a fursuit would be by having the elongated footpaw be of a strong enough material and design that the wearer could use them as sort of stilts for part of the time (probably just action poses) - I'm not really should how that would work specifically though, or if it could ever be safe.


----------

